# TALL guys on FAT bikes?



## imtheant (Mar 25, 2013)

6'6" 200 lbs and looking hard at a carbon framed, rigid fatbike. Trek Farley and Specialized Fatboy are some options, any suggestions from other tall riders on fatbike models you have found comfortable?


----------



## Tavic (Apr 25, 2016)

6'8" 275 lbs here. I ruled carbon bikes out because the majority of carbon frames I've seen only come in a L (20") and not XL (21"/22"). Be sure to try before you buy.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

6'8" and 248, weighed as much as 275; I've had a couple of alloy 9:ZERO:7 fat bikes (21") and a 23" Surly Pugsley and currently own a Salsa Bucksaw 21". the 21" frames have been a bit small, but I've made them fit with a 430mm dropper post and a longer, 70mm stem and riser bars. I've come to like the smaller frame size, as it's more flickable and BMX-like. I absolutely hated the Surly; the geometry put too much weight too high and forward; i went OTB more times than I care to recall.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Gigantic said:


> I absolutely hated the Surly; the geometry put too much weight too high and forward; i went OTB more times than I care to recall.


FYI the geo on the current Surly fat bikes (Wednesday and ICT) has been updated since the Pugsley. They're much more trail oriented now with shorter rear ends and slacker HTA's.

Sorry for the sidebar, as you were.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

I also hated the sh¡tty steel that they use in their frames. they're heavy, flexy af and handle like wet noodles.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm 6'5" on an XL 907. Love it. 
Ventana makes XXL fat frames also.


----------



## Utilitrack (Jul 13, 2017)

6'4"- 200# on XL Framed Wolftrax, rigid aluminum alloy bike, love it.


----------



## BeerNut (Aug 8, 2013)

6'6" on a 2018 XL Farley, I changed the stem to a 100mm with 10 degree rise and it fits me well. Best bike I've owned.


----------



## imtheant (Mar 25, 2013)

Great feedback, now if I could only FIND a damn Fat Bike in my size! Ive tried ordering a new Farley, Beargrease and a Fatboy (all carbon) and ALL are sold out through dealers.


----------



## Troy Carter (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm a bit late here but I've just picked up a Kona Wozo XL that looks to have a good long front end on it that should work for some here. It looks like Kona stretched this frame out a bit longer for 2017-2018 which is good for the tall crowd. I have not built the bike up yet so I can't comment on how it rides but the general reviews are that they are a great/fun bike. I think it sacrifices the ability to run the largest rear fat tires which sometimes isn't good for a clyde but it can run most 4.6" tires I think. In the Wozo thread some have put FBR 4.8 on 65mm wheels on it without problems but on 80-100mm they rub the chainstay.


----------



## qa_bugfinder (Sep 12, 2008)

Don't rule out the Salsa Mukluk. The length is a bit longer than the Beargrease, but not as long as the Kona Wazo. The Mukluk will take a bit larger tires as well.


----------

